# Renner Medical Staffing



## psacco (Aug 22, 2013)

Can anyone give me any info on Renner Medical Staffing..are they a legit company?  i get emails from them, and see thier postings on all the major job boards, but cannot locate a website for them.


----------



## ealasaid76 (Feb 20, 2014)

*I got a voice mail*

I received a call from a Trevor Renner.  He said he was calling regarding a position as a Pro Fee coder in Washington State.  He said I had to move there, not work remotely.  I looked for the position and it wasn't on the job boards.  There was everything but that position. LOL  I don't know if they are legit or not.  I just got hired at an Ortho practice here in Connecticut, so I don't think I should pursue it.


----------

